# SALÉ | Mohammed VI Tower | 250m | 820ft | 55 fl | T/O



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome fast progress


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> awesome fast progress


yes true , awesom


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Full update : T/O


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Update :


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

nice view of the tower


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

the video :


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous, but I am upset to see it is so lonely


----------



## Amineyalo (Oct 25, 2021)

Zaz965 said:


> so gorgeous, but I am upset to see it is so lonely


There will be more projects in this erea


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Amineyalo said:


> There will be more projects in this erea


thanks for this information


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Update :

Almost half way done with the glass :


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

credits : Ayoub88


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Update :


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so lonely 😭 😭


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

update Avril 2022


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Full update 05/27 :


----------



## Cloxxki010 (9 mo ago)

A travelling friend sent me this today, I didn't know the project before. Sure looks nice.

View out the windows seems a bit restricted (angle much less than 180) by the ribs between them?

If there are lower floors where a stroll around the outside is possible, that should be quite an experience, even with it standing so lonely for now.
What's the highest practically used floor?


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

New Videos:


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

En route to the tower


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 30 by Jamal Ajijti


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous design. it should be thicker


----------

